# Pistachio cookies



## nuzzmark (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm new here & jumping right in with a question! I'm from MA & was wondering if anyone here has ever been to Mike's Pastry in Boston's North End. If you have, you may have had their pistachio cookies. OMG! They are incredible. So here's the question...Has anyone duplicated the recipe? I have tried & tried, but still nothing like them. I've been using almond paste, but now I'm wondering if they use that at all. I tried beating the egg whites till stiff, not dry. I tried beating them till frothy. I dropped them in the mixture of almond paste & sugar, both 10X and/or white. Used flour and no flour. I think you get the picture. Speaking of which I inserted a picture of them. Aye yai yai!!!! I SO want to make these babies!
 Help anyone? 
Clara aka nuzzmark


----------



## mollyanne (Dec 9, 2010)

This might be helpful:

Looking for a pistachio macroon cookie recipe like mike pastry in boston ma. thx.? - Yahoo! Answers

I think you're on the right path with almond paste. They're called pistachio macaroons apparently and are dusted with powdered sugar. I wish I lived in Boston now


----------



## babetoo (Dec 9, 2010)

they sound so good. my daughter's favorite. printed and will make. went on line to my store. no nuts or almond paste.. couple more i will check out.


----------



## nuzzmark (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi! Thank you! You know..I think I saw this & completely forgot about it! At my grocery store, they sell almond paste..Odense. It's with all the baking stuff. If they have it at your store, make sure you get almond paste....not the marzipan. It's $5.99
I need to get more of the almond paste myself. Probably more pistachio's too..lol. I got some at BJ's Wholesale club & they're called "Wonderful" pistachios...roasted & salted...$10.99 for a 1 lb. bag.
Thanks again....
Clara


----------



## mkaylady (Dec 10, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> This might be helpful:
> 
> Looking for a pistachio macroon cookie recipe like mike pastry in boston ma. thx.? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> I think you're on the right path with almond paste. They're called pistachio macaroons apparently and are dusted with powdered sugar. I wish I lived in Boston now




A million thanks for that recipe. It is perfect for someone like myself who is gluten intolerant - no gluten to be found in there.


----------



## mollyanne (Dec 10, 2010)

You're welcome. I had no idea I was being helpful regarding gluten but I'm sure glad it has none so that you can give these a go. I can't wait to make them for a pre-christmas dinner party I'm going to next week. Thanks Clara for letting us all know about these. 

I'll report back with my critique...oh that reminds me, I have to post how my "Blessing of the Blender Party" went last weekend. (Here's a hint...awesomely wowee zowee)


----------



## AnnaBailey (Dec 11, 2010)

uh... never heard of them before but I had to comment because that cookie looks absolutely delicious.  I think I might try that recipe...


----------



## LindaZ (Dec 11, 2010)

Okay, so my husband likes pistachios and he likes maccaroons - I think this recipie is the best of both worlds - gonna try it. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## mollyanne (Dec 11, 2010)

Be cautious because the link is not a TNT (not tried by me anyway) recipe...it's just the only one I could find and the poster is trying to replicate a secret recipe. 

Here is a link to mikespastry.com if you want to order them and have them shipped....only problem is that they're quite pricey...$15 per pound plus shipping.

mikespastry: Pistachio Nut (Mike's Own) Macaroons by the Pound

I'm going to make these myself and probably tweak* the recipe so I'll let you know how it goes.

*...for instance, the recipe says to take a level Tblsp of the dough and roll into balls...um, that is a miniscule amount for making a cookie...and I don't think they were rolled into balls as they aren't that uniform in shape. The instructions forget to mention to coat them in powdered sugar after baking


----------



## nuzzmark (Dec 11, 2010)

$15 a pound does sound pricey....until you go to make them yourself. $5.99 for 1 tube of almond paste. This recipe calls for 2 8oz. cans of almond paste. I couldn't find "cans". I got the Odense Almond paste & they are 7 oz. tubes.  $10.99 for a 1 pound bag of pistachios. ( you use about 1/2 the bag) So right there you have over $15.00 & you get about 2 dozen. I didn't weigh them.....maybe they are 1-2 lbs.?????
The picture from Mike's Pastry where you can order them, does not look like the cookie at all. The one's I've bought from there are a good 2", more square & about 1" thick. Big cookie!
Oh well.......I'll try them again, but not now.
Anyone who tries them, please let us know how they came out!
Clara


----------



## mkaylady (Dec 11, 2010)

nuzzmark said:


> $15 a pound does sound pricey....until you go to make them yourself. $5.99 for 1 tube of almond paste. This recipe calls for 2 8oz. cans of almond paste. I couldn't find "cans". I got the Odense Almond paste & they are 7 oz. tubes.  $10.99 for a 1 pound bag of pistachios. ( you use about 1/2 the bag) So right there you have over $15.00 & you get about 2 dozen. I didn't weigh them.....maybe they are 1-2 lbs.?????
> The picture from Mike's Pastry where you can order them, does not look like the cookie at all. The one's I've bought from there are a good 2", more square & about 1" thick. Big cookie!
> Oh well.......I'll try them again, but not now.
> Anyone who tries them, please let us know how they came out!
> Clara



Here in California I can get pistachios for half or less than half of that price so I really should try them.


----------



## mollyanne (Dec 11, 2010)

nuzzmark...do they look like these?

Click on this link for more pics:
i'll cook if you clean up: Boston Trip - Mike's Pastry
.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 11, 2010)

LindaZ said:


> Okay, so my husband likes pistachios and he likes maccaroons - I think this recipie is the best of both worlds - gonna try it. Thanks for posting this.





mollyanne said:


> I'm going to make these myself and probably tweak* the recipe so I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> *...for instance, the recipe says to take a level Tblsp of the dough and roll into balls...um, that is a miniscule amount for making a cookie...and I don't think they were rolled into balls as they aren't that uniform in shape. The instructions forget to mention to coat them in powdered sugar after baking



Gee, sounds iffy.  Perhaps you both should send a few my way.  I'll bravely test them for you.


----------



## mollyanne (Dec 12, 2010)

I'll trade you for a glass of your strawberry wine


----------



## nuzzmark (Dec 12, 2010)

yes!  don't they look wonderful?


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 12, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> I'll trade you for a glass of your strawberry wine



You have a deal! Heck, I'll give you two!


----------



## nuzzmark (Dec 12, 2010)

I thought I posted this the other day, but it must have gone into cyber space! Anyway, I made the cookies from the recipe that called for 2 8 oz. cans of almond paste. I couldn't find that at my market, so I used the tubes that are 7 oz. each. They came out flat. The ones on the next tray covered the whole tray! So, I took the remaining dough, maybe 1 cup (?) & added about 1/3 cup flour, 1 tsp. bkg. powder & another egg white. They came out a little puffier & didn't spread as much. I won't make any more right now, but I have a question. What would be the difference between stiffly beaten (not dry)egg whites folded into the dough and egg whites beaten until frothy & poured into the dough in the mixer & beaten with the paddle attachment?

Wait...I did another search for the cookies & completely forgot that I posted this on another forum. I couldn't find this recipe among all mine...I must have kept it as a saved file!
I remember they did come out pretty good. I think you have to bake them just until lightly golden. I'm all out of pistachios & almond paste!!! lol Maybe I'll make them for New Year's! lol

Chewy Pistachio Cookies
1/2 cup egg white, room temp. I used dried egg whites (8 tsps. dried egg whites & 1/2 cup warm water)
1 tsp. almond extract
1-7oz box almond paste, grated
2 1/3 cups 10X sugar
3 Tbls. all purpose flour
2 1/2 cups shelled pistachios
10X sugar to roll the cookies in
3 drops green food coloring

Grind about 2 cups of pistachios, but not into the texture of paste. Coarsely chop the remaining pistachios. You can use your judgement on how many nuts to grind & chop.

Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Line 2-3 cookie sheets (depending on how big you make the cookies) with parchment paper.

In large bowl, combine the eggs whites with green food coloring. Beat egg whites & extract until firm, but not dry. In separate bowl, combine grated almond paste, flour & 10X sugar. Beat until mixture resembles small crumbs. Stir in pistachios. Mix well with wooden spoon. Fold in beaten egg whites.

Drop on parchment paper, either by Tbls. or with wire release scoop. I used the small scoop, but make them bigger if you like. They really don't spread much, so you can put them fairly close, about 1 1/2 inches apart.

I have been using the rack above the center one in the oven. I find that cookies come out more evenly baked.

Bake 12-14 minutes. Centers should be slightly soft & bottoms lightly browned. This keeps them chewy. Cool a couple of minutes before removing them from parchments paper. Gently roll them in 10X sugar & place them on wire racks.

I freeze my cookies, so I didn't roll all of them. Just the one's DH & I ate ! When I want to make a plate to give as a gift, I make the plate right from the freezer. I roll whatever needs to be rolled in 10X sugar then. I think it sticks better.

If you try them, let me know what you think.
Clara


----------



## mollyanne (Dec 12, 2010)

That's good nuzzmark...i'll try them...but I have a question. It seems this question was asked but I can't find it: Is almond paste the same as marzipan?


----------



## nuzzmark (Dec 12, 2010)

*Mollyanne....*



> Is almond paste the same as marzipan?


no...marzipan is completely different. make sure you check the pkg. when buying it. Marzipan is a paste you roll out & make shapes of fruits, or flowers.
hope you like the cookies!
Clara


----------



## mollyanne (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you, nuzzmark.
Guess what! Check out this recipe (link below) where
Almond extract is used instead of almond paste...
...yeah, why not!?

Pistachio Macaroon Meringues Recipe

.


----------



## nuzzmark (Dec 14, 2010)

*mollyanne...*

Thanks for this! I wonder what the difference is in letting the cookies stand for 2 hours and THEN baking them???
Maybe I will try these....lol...I bought pistachios in the shell...cheaper. My husband can shell them for me, but he has to do it in front of me because he'll eat half of them! Oh yeah...you can call me Clara )


----------



## AnnaBailey (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh I wish I would have seen that recipe two days ago... serves me right for not coming online!  I had found another recipe online and modified it.  I've never had Mike's pistachio macaroons but they sounded really good.  Someone had said you use cherry extract to flavor them, so I went with that.  They turned out pretty good, and different - a nice dunkable cookie.  I think, actually, worth experimenting to make a long thin cookie or even try and make a biscotti shaped one... we'll see.

Anyway here's the recipe I used with my modifications:

7 oz ground pistachios
1 C sugar
3/4 tsp cherry extract
3/4 tsp almond extract
zest from 1 lemon
1 egg white
1/4 cup almond paste

Mix all ingredients well (I used a kitchenaid) until it forms a thick green paste (i also added food coloring).

Separately, whip 3 egg whites.  Crumble the pistachio mixture into the kitchenaid and blend well.  I tried to fold them in but thought it was futile so I whipped it as much as I could with the whisk on the kitchenaid.

Separately, mix 1 1/3 cup flour, 1/2 tsp baking powder and 1/4 tsp salt.  Fold into the pistachio/egg white mixture.

Roll the dough by tablespoons in powdered sugar, then place on a prepared baking sheet 2 inches apart.  Bake at 350* for about 10 minutes or until lightly browned on the edges.

*************
Couple things I'd do differently - I'd not use all ground nuts, but save some out with bigger chunks to mix in.  You could also roll them in chopped nuts.  I tested baking some rolling in the sugar first and some rolling in the sugar after baking, and liked them rolled in the sugar first the best due to texture.

And I am definitely going to try and develop this recipe into a biscotti recipe.  The texture is very dunkable, I think, but we will have to see.

Next on the ticket I will try the other recipe that was posted!


----------



## mollyanne (Dec 19, 2010)

*I made these* for an early Christmas Dinner last night and they turned out "practically perfect in every way"!! They looked exactly like the pic in the original post of this thread. And they tasted awesome! I used the recipe from Yahoo Answers in post#2 but changed it a bit. They are labor intensive so I think Mike's price of $15 per pound is a fair deal!

Almond-Pistachio Macaroons Recipe

2 8-oz. cans almond paste 
(on sale for Christmas right now at Harris Teeter)
3/4 C. granulated sugar 
1 1/2 C. powdered sugar 
3 egg whites, at room temperature 
1 1/2 t. vanilla 
pinch of salt 
Green Food Dye
1 C. shelled unsalted pistachio nuts, finely chopped
(I coarsely chopped them)

Position racks in the top third and center (I switched to bottom third so the bottoms would cook better) of the oven and preheat oven to 325° F. Line 2 large baking sheets with parchment paper. (I didn't have parchment paper and subed aluminum foil...and learned why that's not a good idea haha)

Combine almond paste and granulated sugar in the bowl of a heavy-duty electric mixer fitted with the paddle blade (I didn't have that so used my hands which worked well). On low speed, mix until mixture resembles coarse crumbs, about 2 minutes. Gradually add powdered sugar and mix until well-combined, about 1 minute. Add egg whites, vanilla and salt and about 5(?) drops of green food coloring. Increase speed to medium and mix just until combined (dough will be wet and sticky). Mix in a generous 1/3 cup of pistachios. Place remaining pistachios in a small bowl. 

Using a level tablespoon for each, roll dough into balls. Dip each ball into reserved pistachios to coat one side (I spread all the dough out onto an 11 X 14 cooking sheet, sprinkled coarsely chopped pistachios on the top, and then after baking I moved the entire thing to a cutting board and sliced with a pizza cutter into 1 1/2" squares). Arrange cookies 1 inch apart on the baking sheets with pistachio sides up, pressing cookies slightly so they adhere to the paper. Bake until tops of macaroons are evenly colored and bottoms are smooth and golden brown (use a metal spatula to remove a test cookie from the sheet), 25 to 30 minutes (Since I didn't do tiny cookies like this recipe, but rather baked as you would brownies, I had to increase the amount of cooking time significantly...about an extra 15 minutes...cooled and then cut with a pizza cutter). Cool macaroons on the sheets. Gently pull macaroons off parchment paper. (I lightly rolled the cookie bars in powdered sugar but next time I'll try rolling in the powdered sugar BEFORE they cook) (Macaroons can be stored up to 5 days in an airtight container at room temperature.) 

Makes about 30 cookies.


----------



## nuzzmark (Dec 19, 2010)

*replying to mollyanne & added candy recipes*

You know, I made some more last night, trying to "fix" the recipe. They still came out more flat & round. I added bkg. powder & flour, but the dough way way too sticky for me to roll, so I'd just sprinkle flour on top as I'd scoop them up with a scooper.
Now, you added no flour, right? Did you try rolling them? Why did you spread them onto a cookie sheet instead? and did they puff up? By now, I think these cookies have cost me at least $75! 
oh yes...I added almond and cherry flavoring, too.
I am planning to make some candies today...nothing that requires a candy thermometer! One of them is the one you use a square pretzel & top it with a rolo candy. Put those on a cookie sheet & bake in a 300º oven for about 3 min. Take out & top with a pecan. You can used glazed pecans if you want.
The other one's are for candy bark made with slatines & pretzel sticks with caramel & chocolate!
And another one from a girl I know on an art group!
Candy Bark 
Preheat oven to 400º 
1. Line cookie sheets with aluminum foil & butter the foil. Then line with 1 pkg. saltine crackers. 
2. In saucepan, melt 2 sticks butter & 1 cup white sugar. When mixture starts to boil, start timing & boil for exactly 3 minutes, being careful not to burn butter. 
3. Pour butter & sugar mixture over saltines. Bake exactly 5 minutes. Take out & sprinkle with 1 large bag chocolate chips. When chocolate starts to melt, spread around & sprinkle with chopped nuts & cut up right away. Cut up as if it were bark..uneven. 
notes: I didn't line the cookie shies with foil, just buttered them very good & it was fine. You can use semi-sweet chocolate chips, milk chocolate, white chocolate mixed & swirled with either of the other chocolates. I did one with white chocolate & cranberries. Also, for the nuts, I used walnuts on some & sliced almonds on another. I think they are better with the slated crakers, but that is a preference. 
*****************************************************
Candy Pretzels

1 1/2 boxes pepperidge Farm pretzel sticks, or any brand ...not the really thin one's, though.
1 bag of Kraft caramels, unwrapped
2 TBls. milk
1 Tbl. margarine
small bag or less of milk chocolate chips

Place caramels in microwave proof bowl & microwave until melted. Place waxed paper on cookie sheets & butter VERY well, or you'll never get the caramel coated pretzels off!
Dip one end of pretzels into melted caramel. Place on buttered waxed paper. Let set.
Melt chocolate & dip caramel end into that & replace on buttered waxed paper. 

You can sprinkle with chopped nuts if you want.
*******************************************************



_Amaretto Bon Bons_
_In the top of a double boiler heat over barely simmering water 6 oz of semisweet bits with 3 Tablespoons of corn syrup, 1/4 superfine granulated sugar (I pulse regular sugar very lightly in my cuisinart), 2 teaspoons of instant coffee, and 1 teaspoon of boiling water until chocolate is melted._ 
_Remove from heat_ 
_Stir in 1/4 cup almond-flavored liqueur (Amaretto) and 1 cup crushed shortbread cookies. (I use one sleeve of a Lorna Doone package). If desired, add 1/2 c. chopped walnuts. Stir, cool, chill in refrig._ 
_Scoop out a teaspoon of mixture and shape in 1 inch ball. Dust in cocoa powder. Keep in tightly covered container in refrig._ 
_Note: I have doubled the recipe but it is actually much easier and faster to do two separate batches than one large one. _
 
That's it! 
Now, to go get more pistachios!    

Enjoy,
Clara


----------



## mollyanne (Dec 19, 2010)

nuzzmark said:


> ...you added no flour, right? Did you try rolling them? Why did you spread them onto a cookie sheet instead? and did they puff up? ...oh yes...I added almond and cherry flavoring, too.


*I added no flour. *

*They puffed up only a little* but that's the way they should be, no? Next time I won't use the whole pan so they'll be a little thicker but they were not bad...about 1/2" thick. They were crisp on the outside and chewy on the inside. 

*I didn't try rolling them* because the pics posted here of Mike's original macaroons don't appear to be rolled. 

The reason *I* *spread them on a cookie sheet* instead is because I studied the photos of Mike's and it looks like that's what he did. There is one photo on his mail order site that looks more like a round drop cookie but that's contrary to all other photos of cookies experienced by store customers.

*I didn't add* *cherry flavoring*. The cookies are suppose to taste like pistachios, right? The almond paste almost overwhelms the pistachio flavor as it is.

*If you want to roll them*, don't roll them in flour. Roll them in powdered sugar as others here have suggested.

*Still laughing* at your comment that you've spent about $75 on these cookies . I can believe that...the ingredients aren't cheap.

*Next time*: I might add another egg white in the future...would that make them rise a little more maybe?


----------



## nuzzmark (Dec 19, 2010)

*mollyanne...*

Yeah...the picture on his site doesn't look like the cookies at all. That other photo is more like it. They are more square & _at least_ 2" square. They are strong in taste of almond & cherry. I know what you mean..they_ are_ a pistachio cookie, but that's how Mike's makes them. 
As far as the extra egg white...I don't know....and you didn't beat them til stiff, not dry either, right?
I make a bar called Chinese Chews. Actually, I cut them about 1 1/2" square.  Now to make these, the recipes says to mix ingredients in order listed. No mixer, just in a bowl by hand. Here it is:

Chinese Chews

1 8 oz. pkg. chopped dates
1 cup white sugar
1 cup coarsely chopped nuts
3/4 cup flour
1 tsp. bkg. powder
2 eggs, slightly beaten

Mix all ingredients in order given. Press into greased 8x8 in pan. Bake @ 350 30-35 min. When cool, cut into 1" squares. Roll in 10x sugar.

The tops of these crack a bit & that's ok. Now these are just about the cosistency of the pistachio cookies. I did them last year with no dates & the pistachios, but rolled them. Still not like Mike's. 

ok..I've got to get making the candies!

Later...
Clara


----------



## babetoo (Dec 19, 2010)

those sound good, clara. i have about that many chopped dates left over from date nut bread. sounds quick. might do tomorrow for a filler in the christmas goodies.


----------



## nuzzmark (Dec 19, 2010)

babetoo...you'll love them. They're really moist & chewy. What I do is after baking & cooling, I put them in plastic freezer bags & when I getting a dish of cookies ready, I take them out of the freezer & roll them in the 10x sugar.
Clara


----------

